# One messy cat and a litter box...any ideas?



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have two cats. 

One is mine, but the other is my brother and sister's.

Anyways my question is there a way to maybe train or prevent their cat from going and making a mess in the litter box? Anything I can buy?

She manages to spill outside of the litter box every-now-and-then and it's becoming a bit annoying. I know its her and not my cat, because I've caught her off guard. Sometimes it seems as if she is doing it on purpose. I never had any issues really with my cat in terms of the litter box.

I thought of using maybe a card board box to maybe prevent her from spilling the litter on the ground and over the rug under the box, but it seems a little out of place, and I know something better can be done about it.

I appreciate any comments.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's no way you should try to change a cat's litterbox behavior as long as it's using the litterbox, that is the goal. Therefore, the only way to deal with this is to come up with a solution that will avoid the problem.

Your idea of a cardboard box sounds like a good thing to try first. If that doesn't work, come up with something else.

Do you have enough litterboxes for two cats?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a little confused by your post, but I think you are saying that the litter is getting all over the place.

If I'm correct, you might want to invest in a litter box mat to help clean the cats' paws as the are stepping out of the box.
Here's a link so you can see what I'm talking about: http://www.sisalrugs.com/cat-litter-box-mat.html
They also sell some at Wal-Mart that have little plastic nubs to do the same thing, but the ones on the link above are probably more affective.

Also, consider purchasing a dust buster to keep near the room where the litter boxes are located. THis way, you can clean up really quick when you need to and it won't be such a hastle to do it a couple of times a day if needed.

You might also try a covered litter box:
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...gle&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001
Again, they have less-expensive ones at Wal-Mart if you want.
Keep in mind that the enclosed space makes odors more potent inside, so be sure to clean the litter often so as not to offend kitty's nose and prompt him/her to go OUTSIDE of the box.


If you are saying (again, I'm not quite sure) that the kitty is MISSING the box when she does her business, the covered pan will also help. Just make sure it's big enough (in both cases) to accomodate her size!

Good luck to you! Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

timskitties said:


> There's no way you should try to change a cat's litterbox behavior as long as it's using the litterbox, that is the goal. Therefore, the only way to deal with this is to come up with a solution that will avoid the problem.
> 
> Your idea of a cardboard box sounds like a good thing to try first. If that doesn't work, come up with something else.
> 
> Do you have enough litterboxes for two cats?


Hi Tim,

By all means I wouldn't want to change the cat's litterbox behavior especially if it were to affect the cat in a negative way :wink: 

As for the litterbox we are only using one litterbox for both cats. 

When my litttle brother and sister first got the other cat I had thought it would be great to get two litterboxes as well as seperate bowls to feed both cats, but unfortunately we didn't bother with a second litterbox and using seperate bowls for food and water did not come out as I hoped for.

Both cats seem to eat off each other's food, so I would assume the same would happen if I tried to buy another litterbox.

I will probably try the cardboard idea as an option. 

Thanks for the help.

--J--


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

lolakitty23 said:


> I'm a little confused by your post, but I think you are saying that the litter is getting all over the place.
> 
> If I'm correct, you might want to invest in a litter box mat to help clean the cats' paws as the are stepping out of the box.
> Here's a link so you can see what I'm talking about: http://www.sisalrugs.com/cat-litter-box-mat.html
> ...


Sorry if I confused you or may have not been clear before.

We do have a mat under the litterbox just as you mentioned

Just to make it clear whenever Daisy needs to use the litterbox she tends to use excessive force when trying to cover her "mess" in the litterbox and manages to get the litter all over the mat and the floor next to the litterbox.

She is still young and that may be the reason why, though Bruce, my other cat, was never a problem.

So far all we have done is try to use a broom and dust buster, but unfortunately this task is a bit tedious, especially if it has to be done every day or every other day. 

What's worse is that as soon as I, or someone else, cleans the litterbox, Daisy will come back almost as if on purpose :?

I will do some more research and perhaps go to Wal-mart and check out the covered litterbox.

Thanks for all the help though. I really do appreciate it.

--J--


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You might also try a high-sided litterbox. My litterboxes have three sides over 10 inches high. Rubbermaid Litter Box


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

timskitties said:


> You might also try a high-sided litterbox. My litterboxes have three sides over 10 inches high. Rubbermaid Litter Box


That one in the link looks good except the front or where the entrance is located.

I really don't want to have to replace the litter box, but I guess I'll have to keep the option open, if all else fails.

Thanks

--J--


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I love the high sided boxes!
They work FANTASTIC!

Edit to add: How about one of these?
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023690&bmUID=1111886353573


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> I love the high sided boxes!
> They work FANTASTIC!
> 
> Edit to add: How about one of these?
> http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023690&bmUID=1111886353573


Yeah that looks real nice. Pricey, but none the less nice. Something I will definetly consider  

Thanks


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

One of my cats is a really messy 'shoveller' too - he has a hooded litter tray with a swinging door.

I would also second getting another tray :wink:


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> One of my cats is a really messy 'shoveller' too - he has a hooded litter tray with a swinging door.
> 
> I would also second getting another tray :wink:


Thanks


----------



## SuperPaw (Mar 11, 2004)

Talking about litter boxes and types of sand...
We got recently a new kind of sand, with heavier and larger particles, in the hope that it would help in the bit annoying spreading of sand particles all over the house. What we didn't know though, was that the bit red coloration of the sand would...pass to the cat too!
Poor thing, she is white colored and as a result she had red paws and tummy for about a wheek. :lol:


----------



## Timetogetill7 (Jan 4, 2005)

SuperPaw said:


> Talking about litter boxes and types of sand...
> We got recently a new kind of sand, with heavier and larger particles, in the hope that it would help in the bit annoying spreading of sand particles all over the house. What we didn't know though, was that the bit red coloration of the sand would...pass to the cat too!
> Poor thing, she is white colored and as a result she had red paws and tummy for about a wheek. :lol:


Thats horrible! Poor thing.


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sheba is a messy litter box user as well. Although I think her issue is that she doesn't like the litter getting stuck on her paws. After (and often during) covering, she'll shake her paw off, outside the litterbox and brush it either on the toilet (her box is right next to the toilet and the shower) or the shower curtain, getting anything on her paws on the floor. She's very funny to watch while she does this b/c she hoovers over the box on the edges, trying her best not to actually stand in the litter. So the result is a kitty w/no litter on her, but all over everywhere else!!  I think she's a bit too pristine for her own good!
We will definitely be investing in a covered litterbox soon!!


----------



## bigredhemi03 (Apr 2, 2005)

*litter mess*

just use a high sided plastic tote which can be purchased at wal-mart. Remove the lid and then your set! inexpensive and much cleaner. i have also seen people use a tote with the lid and cut a hole right in the lid big enough for your cat to get through then they can kick the litter around all they want it won't go anywhere. this will also help if you have a pet that likes to eat what he can find in the litter.


----------

